# Math.tan() Problem



## TheJT (29. Okt 2007)

hallo liebe community
ich arbeite gerade an einem program in dem ich mit dem tangens rechnen muss.ich bin allerdings am verzweifeln da
Math.tan() etwas ganz anderes liefert als mein taschenrechner.
so ergibt Math.tan(45) nicht 1!
und wie kann ich den cotangens berechnen ?
was mache ich falsch???


----------



## SlaterB (29. Okt 2007)

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String args[])
        throws Exception
    {
        System.out.println(Math.tan(Math.toRadians(45)));
    }
}
```

> cotangens berechnen ? 
http://www.mathematik.net/trigonometrie/tr2s5.htm


----------



## TheJT (29. Okt 2007)

vielen DANK!!


----------

